# Show Me Your Computer Desk Wire Management



## skkhai

My old setup from a year ago... desk had a compartment to stuff wires in







.


----------



## thecubemaster

Mine are a mess too. But you can buy cord concealer strips. If you are handy around the house you can always run your cords in the wall like you would do when mounting a TV, making the cleanest look. Thirdly you can mount a shelf right under your computer table to hold your cords. as in this pic.


----------



## dzalias

Muahahahahaaa!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

This


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


This


talk about an electrical engineers nightmare....


----------



## thecubemaster




----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


This


That.

EDIT

Scratch that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecubemaster*












This.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Glass desk and LANing every 1-2 weeks... I really just don't even try anymore.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dzalias* 









Muahahahahaaa!

Lol, that is almost exactly like mine...


----------



## dkev

I have good case wire management..but desk wire management. Not so much.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
Glass desk and LANing every 1-2 weeks... I really just don't even try anymore.










Dude, tell me that's apple juice in your cup!


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
Lol, that is almost exactly like mine...

same here neat and tidy HAF and subwoofer on one side then massive tangle of wires on the other side lets just say that there is some many wires over there that there are already 4 wall sockets over that side of the desk and I still need one of those 4 plug multi adapters


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Dude, tell me that's apple juice in your cup!

Thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Pwnage of Death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dkev* 
I have good case wire management..but desk wire management. Not so much.

post a pic i wanna see


----------



## corry29

well you know, I tried...









Only the mouse and keyboard are not wired up for the freedom of movement, and the speaker wires as you can see are wrapped and blended with the desk? well sort of......hahaha


----------



## rhinobean123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corry29* 
well you know, I tried...

Good work, I always say, if you have nice stuff you may as well keep it all tidy.


----------

